

Scientists say it is 'just not true' that most of the BP spill oil has gone - SandB0x
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/aug/05/oil-spill-white-house-accused-spin

======
Tamerlin
Throughout the whole catastrophe, the white house has been suppressing
scientists' statements, impeding 3rd parties from examining the results, and
permitting BP to basically hide the evidence. As Carl Safina said in his TED
talk about the subject, "We put the murderer in charge of the crime scene."

Who's in charge here, BP or the US Federal Government? Seems like BP is.

